# JETI/Klein/Lumagen/eeColor/Discus Virtual COM Port Drivers Update For Windows



## ConnecTED

FTDI VCP CDM 2.12.00 WHQL Certified for Windows 32/64-bit can be downloaded from here.

JETI / Klein / Discus meters or Lumagen Video Processors / eeColor 3D LUT Boxes are using these drivers to communicate.

Virtual COM port (VCP) drivers cause the USB device to appear as an additional COM port available to the PC.

Application software can access the USB device in the same way as it would access a standard COM port.

Release Fixes

Support for FT4222.


----------



## ConnecTED

FTDI VCP CDM 2.3 for Mac (OS X 10.9 and above) has been released and can be downloaded from here.

JETI / Klein / Discus meters or Lumagen Video Processors / eeColor 3D LUT Boxes are using these drivers to communicate.

Virtual COM port (VCP) drivers cause the USB device to appear as an additional COM port available to the PC.

Application software can access the USB device in the same way as it would access a standard COM port.

Note: This driver is signed by Apple.


----------



## ConnecTED

FTDI VCP CDM 2.12.04 WHQL Certified for Windows 32/64-bit can be downloaded from here.

JETI / Klein / Discus meters or Lumagen Video Processors / eeColor 3D LUT Boxes are using these drivers to communicate.

Virtual COM port (VCP) drivers cause the USB device to appear as an additional COM port available to the PC.

Application software can access the USB device in the same way as it would access a standard COM port.

Release Fixes

Fix for enumeration problem on some hub configurations.

Fixed virtual COM port selective suspend problem.


----------



## ConnecTED

FTDI VCP CDM 2.12.06 WHQL Certified for Windows 32/64-bit can be downloaded from here.

JETI / Klein / Discus meters or Lumagen Video Processors / eeColor 3D LUT Boxes are using these drivers to communicate.

Virtual COM port (VCP) drivers cause the USB device to appear as an additional COM port available to the PC.

Application software can access the USB device in the same way as it would access a standard COM port.

Release Notes

Added Windows 10 support.


----------



## ConnecTED

FTDI VCP CDM 2.12.14 (02 February 2016) WHQL Certified for Windows 32/64-bit can be downloaded from here.

JETI / Klein / Discus meters or Lumagen Video Processors / eeColor 3D LUT Boxes are using these drivers to communicate.

Virtual COM port (VCP) drivers cause the USB device to appear as an additional COM port available to the PC.

Application software can access the USB device in the same way as it would access a standard COM port.

Release Notes

Maintenance release.

Fixed: Removed error return for invalid arguments passed to FT_SetUSBParameters for backward compatibility.


----------



## ConnecTED

FTDI VCP CDM 2.12.14 Drivers are now available as a setup executable.

This makes a lot of easier the driver installation.

You can download them from here.


----------



## ConnecTED

FTDI VCP CDM 2.12.16 (16 March 2016) WHQL Certified for Windows 32/64-bit can be downloaded from here. (download the executable setup for easier driver installation)

JETI / Klein / Discus meters or Lumagen Video Processors / eeColor 3D LUT Boxes are using these drivers to communicate.

Virtual COM port (VCP) drivers cause the USB device to appear as an additional COM port available to the PC.

Application software can access the USB device in the same way as it would access a standard COM port.

Release Notes

WHQL certified release.

Release Fixes

Fixed problem with serial number string returned from D2XX API functions when serial number bit is not set in EEPROM.


----------



## ConnecTED

FTDI VCP CDM 2.12.24 (10 October 2016) WHQL Certified for Windows 32/64-bit can be downloaded from here. (download the executable setup for easier driver installation)

JETI / Klein / Discus meters or Lumagen Video Processors / eeColor 3D LUT Boxes are using these drivers to communicate.

Virtual COM port (VCP) drivers cause the USB device to appear as an additional COM port available to the PC.

Application software can access the USB device in the same way as it would access a standard COM port.

Release Notes

WHQL certified release.

Release Fixes

Maintenance release.


----------



## ConnecTED

FTDI VCP CDM 2.12.28 (24 August 2017) WHQL Certified for Windows 32/64-bit can be downloaded from here. (download the executable setup for easier driver installation)

JETI / Klein / Discus meters or Lumagen Video Processors / eeColor 3D LUT Boxes are using these drivers to communicate.

Virtual COM port (VCP) drivers cause the USB device to appear as an additional COM port available to the PC.

Application software can access the USB device in the same way as it would access a standard COM port.

Release Notes

WHQL certified release.

Release Fixes

Maintenance release.


----------

